# Making Ghee



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 4, 2020)

Made some ghee. Used the Pioneer Womans recipe.
In summary:

Place butter in a heavy-bottomed pan.
Melt over medium-low heat.
When the whey floats to the top, skim it off. Reserve or compost.
When the milk fat sinks to the bottom and the butter turns clear, you’ve made clarified butter.
When the milk fats brown and become fragrant, you’ve made ghee.
Allow to cool slightly and strain through cheesecloth into a very clean jar.
Store at room temperature.
Used 5 sticks of salted butter, gave me just under 2 cups. Most the recipes say to use good quality non salted butter.








Starting to foam, skim as much as you can off






Skimmed off foam






Here the milk solids are starting to separate. Here would be clarified butter.







The brown milk solids












5 sticks gave me just under 2 cups. It looks burnt but according to her recipe its not.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 4, 2020)

I love cooking with ghee....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2020)

Yup that makes some great tasting food.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ll have to try this. Ghee I’ve read is a very healthy version of butter. I didn’t realize it was that dark. I am a big fan of Ree Drummonds cooking show. She cooks using ingredients that normal humans would use


----------



## Magic Meat (Aug 4, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Made some ghee. Used the Pioneer Womans recipe.
> In summary:
> 
> Place butter in a heavy-bottomed pan.
> ...


Nice !! I love pan frying steaks in a cast iron pan with like a 1/4" deep with ghee. Get it like just to smoke point and letem rip like 2 1/2 mins a side. Whew nothing like it !! 
Last time I made a batch I went old school with it and shook 2 pints of heavy cream in a 1/2 gal mason jar till it turned to butter, saved the buttermilk for waffles, then cooked it down just as you show in your pics. I do however prefer it unsalted, I read in several various ghee making pages online that salted butter doesn't make quite as good ghee for some chemically defined reason or another, so when I need it salted like on a bagel or something I just crack some fine sea salt right on top, phenomenal !. 
Ghee is remarkable stuff for sure.
If you pour it hot straight into a clean canning jar and seal it, the button will suck down and it will remain shelf stable at room temp indefinitely.. like pretty much forever.
Thumbs up on the ghee !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like JC in GB its appreciated.

Warren


----------

